# Skyrim Nexus



## Black-Death11 (1. Januar 2012)

Hey alle zusammen,
bitte haut nicht direkt drauf aber ich fand auch mit der SuFu keine wirkliche Antwort auf meine Frage .

Es ist recht einfach: Steige mit Skyrim erstmals in die Rollenspielwelt ein und von daher kenne ich The Nexus noch nicht.
Ist es gefahrlos sich dort anzumelden und sich die Mods herunterzuladen?

Ich gehe zwar stark davon aus, weil ja auch die meisten dort ruinterladen, dennoch bin ich bei sowas immer (über)vorsichtig 

Vielen Dank schonmal und Gruß

Black


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2012)

Jap, da kannst du dich gefahrlos anmelden, da passiert nichts.
Außerdem würde ich dir empfehlen, gleich den Modmanager zu installieren, damit lassen sich die Mods einfacher runterladen und verwalten:

Hier gibts eine Anleitung, wie das funktioniert: Modinstallation per Nexus Mod Manager


----------



## Black-Death11 (1. Januar 2012)

Erstmal schönen Dank für die Info.
Habe nun allerhand Mods geladen.
Wie sieht es denn damit aus mehrere gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen? Geht das oder kommen die sich gegenseitig in die Quere?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2012)

Black-Death11 schrieb:


> Erstmal schönen Dank für die Info.
> Habe nun allerhand Mods geladen.
> Wie sieht es denn damit aus mehrere gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen? Geht das oder kommen die sich gegenseitig in die Quere?


 
Da muss man ein wenig schauen (z.B. in der beiligenden Readme-Datei), da steht das auch manchmal drin, wenn eine Mod nicht mit einer anderen läuft. Das kann schon mal vorkommen. Meistens gibt es aber keine Probleme.
Und wenn doch, dann kannst du ja auch Mods deaktivieren. Das muss man halt ein wenig testen


----------



## Black-Death11 (1. Januar 2012)

bis jetzt klappt alles. schon übel wieviel zeit da die leute reinstecken...respekt^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2012)

Ja, da steckt echtes Herz und Liebe zum Hobby drin.  Und das wird noch mehr werden, denn jetzt im Januar wird Bethesda noch das Creation Kit veröffentlichen. Also das Modding-Werkzeug, mit dem die Entwickler auch Skyrim erstellt haben. Da können die Modder auch eigene Quests erstellen und viele Sachen am Spiel ändern und eigene Inhalte erschaffen


----------

